# More CX racing drama and fun: Tons muddy slideouts, slowmo, and aerial



## The Domestique (12 Dec 2014)

Maybe you've seen some of the series, maybe not. But, does it have appeal?


View: http://youtu.be/lHA_L98mWPg


So, the question... Should I plan to do it next season? These videos take about 8 hours a week to put together. What would make them better for trainer, motivation, CX evangelism? You guys see a ton. What's next?


----------

